# hs828 auger drive pulley bearing. ..



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yet another question.... still working on my hs828 I am going over all the auger assembly and gear box. I am doing so in order to make sure the shear pins will function as they should seems the augger is stuck on the gearbox shafts but I think I can get that freeded up with a little heat. I also noticed the bearing on the shaft thats connects to the pully that drives the augger has some play in it and seems a little noisy, any thoughts on this? There is more play than I think necessary but it may be designed this way?!?

Sorry for all the questions I just want to make sure its 100 percent ready for snowand it seems there want much preventative maintenance by the previous owner.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Check out this thread. Part way down there is a link to a series of YouTube vids that deal with replacing impeller bearings.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ntoro-824-38080-38085-impeller-condition.html


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you, that did help. I have the auger out anyway so I might as well go a little deeper in and make sure all is ready for the snow.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I pulled the auger housing off the bearing isn't terrible but its very noisy and clearly lacks the 'greased for the life of the bearing' grease, so I guess I am at its lifetime. The snowblower is in great shape but I think its been sitting idle for sometime so I figured a full once over was needed.


----------

